# I love food



## gobot (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah second meal today!  I can't say I remember liking hard boiled eggs when I was 5 but I guess a lot of things change over a 30 year period.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

LOL.. add more for a snack.


----------



## gobot (Dec 12, 2013)

Well I would but I didn't bring enough eggs to work so I have to strech it.  It will have to do until I get home.


----------



## massivesam (Dec 12, 2013)

Only 2 ? or did you eat more before taking the pic?


----------



## gobot (Dec 12, 2013)

No   Like I said I have to make it strech today so I only ate two with a shake, lunch will be at 2pm or so (pretty big) then I will eat the other 3 eggs I brought with another shake around 430.  My quantities are usually a bit larger but today I have to make it work with what I have.


----------



## sage74 (Dec 13, 2013)

gobot said:


> Yeah second meal today!  I can't say I remember liking hard boiled eggs when I was 5 but I guess a lot of things change over a 30 year period.



Ur second meal is at 12:30 pm?! I'm on my 4th meal by then. What does ur food intake for a typical day?! I love hard boiled eggs, but I eat mine raw to save time lol!


----------



## gobot (Dec 13, 2013)

No I had that meal around 11:30 but didn't post it until 1230 or so.  I had breakfast at 830ish and try to space them about 3 hours apart.  I don't have it down to an exact science but try to stay close to that.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 13, 2013)

I rarely eat eggs that way. I feel I can eat more when they are either scrambled or runny yolks. I eat about 8 at a time.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2013)

Good job gobot whatever works best for you and make due what you have.. better than twinkees.   . Foods not cheap..ask magnus.. pet buffalos hide cause he shoots them.. crazy ..I know


----------



## gobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Hell I'd do the same thing if they were just roaming the fields here in Missouri!


----------



## sh00t (Dec 13, 2013)

gobot said:


> Hell I'd do the same thing if they were just rooming the fields here in Missouri!



I wish they'd open up a cow season...them things are everywhere & boy are they delicious


----------



## gobot (Dec 13, 2013)

sh00t said:


> I wish they'd open up a cow season...them things are everywhere & boy are they delicious



Lol no kidding!  I'm in a pretty rural area so I see those things every day!  Easy hunting too those things don't even move!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2013)

Lol what is there you can shoot besides cows?

Bet you guys do cow tipping at night...lol


----------



## gobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Well it's not that rural but since we're on the subject pigs are pretty easy shooting.


----------



## Sully (Dec 14, 2013)

I love food too, but I've started to really hate eggs. A dozen every morning for the last 4 months has worn me out on them. So, so sick of eggs.


----------



## sh00t (Dec 14, 2013)

gobot said:


> Well it's not that rural but since we're on the subject pigs are pretty easy shooting.



And also tasty...there is an elk ranch close to where I live, they have these huge fences....they are tasty too


----------



## sh00t (Dec 14, 2013)

The elk...not the fences. Just thought I would clarify that


----------



## Jedew (Dec 19, 2013)

Well as i have just started i am having one hard boiled egg a slice of cheese, glass of milk. I tried having raw egg but i almost puked.


----------



## gobot (Dec 19, 2013)

I never could do the raw egg thing.  When they're hard boilded it's easier to get the yolk out too!


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 19, 2013)

Why take the yolk out?


----------



## gobot (Dec 19, 2013)

I eat just the whites for the most part.  If I have 5 or so eggs in the morning I'll only have 1 yolk usually.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 19, 2013)

gobot said:


> I eat just the whites for the most part.  If I have 5 or so eggs in the morning I'll only have 1 yolk usually.



The yolks are the best and most nutritious... lol


----------



## gobot (Dec 19, 2013)

I like the whites.  Sue me.


----------



## Jedew (Dec 22, 2013)

gobot said:


> I like the whites.  Sue me.



lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2013)

Magnus82 killed his neighbors  buffalo as it ran past my house and all I got out of the deal was a gutpile mess and my Kentucky blue grass manicured lawn torn to shit..  he grills daily and u think I'd get a chunk a grissle???   Ask him ..


----------

